# FreeBSD 11 won't install on iMac



## 2trill2spill (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, I wanted to try out freebsd FreeBSD 11 on an iMac that's been running a freebsd FreeBSD 10 just fine. So I downloaded http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20141025-r273635-disc1.iso and burned it to a CD. When trying to boot from the CD I get 
	
	



```
select CD ROM boot type
```
 and I get the option one or two, but typing on the keyboard does nothing. Researching the problem online I found https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-imac-6-1-install-failure.48596/ but it looks like his problem is he has a 32bit processor, but I have a 64bit, so that shouldn't be the problem. Any ideas on getting freebsd FreeBSD 11 to boot would be appreciated, thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 10, 2014)

You are asking for help with an (officially) unsupported version of FreeBSD on (officially) unsupported hardware...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2014)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## lme@ (Nov 11, 2014)

You could probably get help on the current@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 19, 2014)

2trill2spill said:


> Hi, I wanted to try out freebsd FreeBSD 11 on an iMac that's been running a freebsd FreeBSD 10 just fine. So I downloaded http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20141025-r273635-disc1.iso and burned it to a CD. When trying to boot from the CD I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to confirm: on my late 2006 iMac 6.1 mentioned in the link above the UEFI boot system is 32 bit but the processor is 64 bit.


----------

